# Plants struggling



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay, so my 29g aquarium has several plants in it, but they all seem to be struggling. I have read in so many places that they can be in the aquarium during the cycling process - but they are getting brown spots on the leaves and leaves are curling in on themselves, etc.

I just added some fertilizer for the plants that a friend of mine uses and has had great success on his. I just want to make sure something else isn't a miss.

I have a 17W bulb (is this enough) and a CO2 system that I set up yesterday. I would just like to make sure none of the plants die so any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

The CO2 should help out quite a bit. Cycling your tank will deplete the natural CO2 in the water. Not totally sure on lighting, but most sword-like plants like around 2 watts per gallon.


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

Sea-Agg2009 said:


> The CO2 should help out quite a bit. Cycling your tank will deplete the natural CO2 in the water. Not totally sure on lighting, but most sword-like plants like around 2 watts per gallon.


So I should really have a 60 watt bulb - my fixture only supports 20 watts, guess I am going to have to start searching


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What kind of plants? pics if you don't have names. I think your 17W will support "low-light" plants. If your plants aren't on the low-light list, they won't thrive without more light.


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

emc7 said:


> What kind of plants? pics if you don't have names. I think your 17W will support "low-light" plants. If your plants aren't on the low-light list, they won't thrive without more light.


Unfortunately I don't have the names, if you know them I would love to know . Anyway, here are the pictures of the various plants I have in my aquarium:


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

well, I can see the swords for sure. The multi-colored plants I'm not too sure about. From the original picture, the lighting seems a little low. I would say you don't need a really big light, but just a little more. I don't know how large you want your plants to grow, but "thriving" can mean completely taking over in some instances. The CO2 is likely your main problem. As I said before, cycling can deplete your CO2, and the only way to really put it back in is with an injector. I personally prefer the soda bottle method, but I don't like spending money when I don't have to. Remember, CO2 for plants is like Oxygen for fish. Plants are just more hardy, and can go a little longer without it.


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

Sea-Agg2009 said:


> well, I can see the swords for sure. The multi-colored plants I'm not too sure about. From the original picture, the lighting seems a little low. I would say you don't need a really big light, but just a little more. I don't know how large you want your plants to grow, but "thriving" can mean completely taking over in some instances. The CO2 is likely your main problem. As I said before, cycling can deplete your CO2, and the only way to really put it back in is with an injector. I personally prefer the soda bottle method, but I don't like spending money when I don't have to.


I actually got a canister which uses the same method as soda bottle, just more eye appealing . So that is basically the form of CO2 injection I am using. Looks like $100 to get a 65 watt bulb in there so am not sure if I should wait to see if the CO2 fixes the problem or to go ahead and get the new hood and bulb.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

CO2 additions won't do you any good without enough light, and in fact will cause a lot of problems instead. Your lighting is your first concern, and a 29 is a tall tank that needs bright light. Luckily there is no shortage of available fixtures just right for your needs.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Pictures 1,3, and 5 are of Dracaena species, and I'm sorry to tell you, but they are not aquatic and will eventually die and foul your water  I learned the hard way too!


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

trashion said:


> Pictures 1,3, and 5 are of Dracaena species, and I'm sorry to tell you, but they are not aquatic and will eventually die and foul your water  I learned the hard way too!


I got them from Petsmart and they were labeled for Aquariums


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Yup, me too.


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

trashion said:


> Yup, me too.


I'm never shopping there again - things are expired or arn't made for what they are labeled for - and of course not to mention the 30 gallon aquarium I got came with 17 watts of light! I am never stepping foot in that store again.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

RSidetrack said:


> I got them from Petsmart and they were labeled for Aquariums


yeaaaaa that happened to me as well. petco bothers me about that stuff sometimes, and the fact that they have NO IDEA what they're talking about in there. i remember them saying that gouramis are one the most aggressive fish that they carry which in a few tanks over they had africans and oscars.

frustrating to the max.


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay, so since we have established that I was screwed from Petsmart and 6 of the plants I have in my tank are not aquarium plants - when should I remove them. They are by far the healthiest looking right now. Should I remove them now so they won't mess up the tank or should I wait until they start looking bad?


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

Are you positive they arn't aquatic plants? I just pulled one out and the roots are 2 inches long (in a week) compared to 1 cm.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

They aren't aquatic. I got some free from an aquarium plant store with an order and I knew they weren't aquatic. I planted it in a pot and set it on my porch and it grew huge.  

I agree, you need more light. Swords aren't low light plants. 17 watts isn't going to support them and having co2 with that light isn't gonna do much. 65w is a good amount for that size tank and for sword plants.


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> They aren't aquatic. I got some free from an aquarium plant store with an order and I knew they weren't aquatic. I planted it in a pot and set it on my porch and it grew huge.
> 
> I agree, you need more light. Swords aren't low light plants. 17 watts isn't going to support them and having co2 with that light isn't gonna do much. 65w is a good amount for that size tank and for sword plants.


I have a replacement ballast on the way and a new 75 watt bulb ready to be installed as soon as it gets here.

I will go ahead and pick up a pot and plant them in the pot as you did 

Thanks again everyone!


----------

